# Going to do a little fab work for the Rex...



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I ordered these today, cage clamps so that I can make a bar to go across the front under the roof. Plan on mounting my rear view mirror on it, and a light bar in the near future.


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

I like the idea. I'll be watching for pics on the Teryx forum and here.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

They are coming from Az. I was hoping they'd be here friday so I can work on it this weekend but.... I might be hoping for too much in shipping for them to be here that fast lol


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Oooohhh I paid for these huh P?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha... a little of it did yeah. They weren't too expensive.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

aight man yea ....they gonna look good on the rex


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well...... Here's pics  I knew they would be just a tad off, Someone pointed that out earlier but I thought it would be closer than this. They fit the bumper & top braces, and rear cross braces PERFECT. Just not the main cage. They are 1.75 diam. & the cage is suppose to be like 1.87 But it seems its not a close fit like I thought it would be. I wanted to just use a small spacer between the tabs to take up the slack but the ring doesn't even fit around the cage snug so.... 

I might have to use these for something else and find something new for my current project.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Pics no worky


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Fixed


----------

